# What is your puppys favorite toy? or your favorite to keep them busy?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Please list your puppys favorite toy/s or your favorite that keeps them busy? 

Even better, share a picture or a link so we all know what it looks like =) 

Thanks!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Her green crackle ball is her favorite . Jw pet crackle ball on amazon. She destroyed the middle it doesnt crackle anymore but its the fave. Only thing that keeps her busy alone are bully sticks and cardboard boxes i let her destroy


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Me !


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Outside it's a jolly ball. 
Puncture Resistant Jollypets.com 

Inside she has a pitiful stuffless and now groan-less coyote that she carries around like a kid with a blanket. It provides her entertainment and I can't bear to throw it out.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Maggie's Favoite Chew Toy*

























Maggie's favorite chew toy (besides me) is her Chewber. She loves to chew on it and play "fetch" with it and it's virtually indestuctible. Here are 3 pictures I took oi her at 20 weeks.

Susan


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl has a lot of toys that she plays with. I don't really think she has a favorite.

She has a couple of tugs that we both like to play with, but she likes to chew on them too.

Then there are several squeaky toys she likes me to throw for her to retrieve when she's tired of chewing on them.

She has a couple of balls, a Kong, and loves rawhide to chew on.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Loves her ropes. Since December shes gone through 3


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther's favorite right now is his Bad Cuz, which he chewed off the feet and horns and popped the squeaker into the body. His all time favorite though would be tennis balls but he destroys them in 15 minutes so we don't get them. We might get him a Costco amount for his b-day in June though  32 tennis balls!


----------



## pkd (Dec 20, 2012)

Whatever my other dog is playing with!

Bones or antlers have been the best for keeping my two occupied.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

The Packman said:


> Me !


Ditto.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Try the jolly egg. It's so frustrating to them, but it drains some energy and keeps them busy trying to figure out how to pick the stupid thing up. It's pretty funny to watch too.

Jolly Egg by Jolly Pets


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Right now the carpet!! Ugh but just bought more toys today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ares God Of War said:


> Right now the carpet!! Ugh but just bought more toys today!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


been there...........


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Puppy Playing

Apr 17, 2013 7:39pm | Facebook


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

This giraffe toy. This is the first thing I bought her before I even brought her home. On her first night home with us she fell asleep playing with it:



5 months of daily abuse (and a whole lot less stuffing) later, she still loves it and carries it around.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

The Packman said:


> Me !


:thumbup: Same here.


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok this is Sylar at play with fav toys:

Door Stoper at 12 weeks exactly

Plastic OceanSpray Juice Bottle - About 13 Weeks

Playing fetch at 1:30am when I got home and saw this post!
This video was recored today he is 17 weeks old.

The above video did get me in trouble with significant other. I was buzzed, holding a camera in one hand and a drink. Sylar did have quite the energy considering he also had class that same day and we rudely woke him up. I am in the dog house....the reason I am still up


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

lol something about those Plastic OceanSpray Juice Bottles


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Bully Sticks are the best for my almost 6month old to enjoy rather than eating my furniture. Please don't everybody yell at me, but the best toys for busying him are rinsed-out plastic bottles (i.e. from juice, 2L soda, yogurt, etc). It's hilarious how our boy chases them around the room, barks, and talks to them. We watch him carefully and take away once any piece look like they will be torn off.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No matter what I buy him, he only wants to play with this. 
Amazon.com: Stuff n? Throw Ball, Large, Blue: Pet Supplies

I'm sure you've seen it in lots of pictures I have posted of him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does the cat count? They are her favorite things to play with and they will play for hours In all fairness, she likes to sleep with them too.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

Elk antlers...I don't care how much they cost, Nietzsche LOVES hers!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

This blue ball I bought at Wally-World is Lisl's favorite ball. She doesn't really have a favorite toy. She loves them all.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Funny thing, but Maggie (my almost 5-month-old female German Shepherd) loves going after my door stopper as well. She's a sneaky little devil, though, because she knows it's a "no-no", so she puts one of her toys on top of the stopper and then goes underneath the toy to chew on the stopper. I just played your video and, when Sylar barked, Maggie looked, barked back and then tried to attack my computer monitor. Now she probably thinks that there's a dog living inside my monitor <G>.

Susan


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

Metro_Mike said:


> Ok this is Sylar at play with fav toys:
> 
> Door Stoper at 12 weeks exactly
> 
> ...


Had to respond with ditto. Door stop and heavier plastic bottles, especially when on the tile or hardwood floors. Cardboard boxes are high on list too. The Bob a Lot keeps her busy in the x pen.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anything she isn't supposed to have. 

My slippers... 










The plant... 









and finally Tasha explaining to her that she is not a chew toy.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol this is great stuff, we are still trying to figure out Z's favorite toy, I think for now it is this: 

Nylabone Dura Chew Double Bones | PetEdge.com


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Other then the cat, here is a video of mine playing with her favorite toy. Yes, its a rock that she found outside a couple months ago. I don't let her play with it unless I'm home, don't want her to crack a tooth. I could watch her play all day, she makes me smile:wub:


Robyn and Her Rock - YouTube


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Crewchef said:


> Had to respond with ditto. Door stop and heavier plastic bottles, especially when on the tile or hardwood floors. Cardboard boxes are high on list too. The Bob a Lot keeps her busy in the x pen.


We do a cardboard box when he get home home from buying groceries. He loves the 12 pack beer boxes. We only let him play with the box until we put all the groceries away. Keeps him entertained. Funny thing is he will put his whole head in the box and push it around. Then I pick up whats left of the box with the shreds.

Here is a pic:


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ammo has never really liked any of the toys I have bought him. His favorite outside toy is a huge log that he tote around. 








Inside he is always wanting to chew on coke bottles. I think it's because he likes the noise the make. He usually destroys one in a matter of minutes. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

OUbrat79 said:


> His favorite outside toy is a huge log that he tote around.


Ammo looks like he has some mighty strong jaws :wild:


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Metro_Mike said:


> Ammo looks like he has some mighty strong jaws :wild:


He does. I have tried to get him to play with smaller sticks, but her refuses. Any time I throw a small stick he brings back a log. He's so funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

